# Anyone have any experiences with depakote?



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

just start this for rage was wondering if anybody used this with success or if they could recommend anythng better...


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Comfortably numb / homeskooled any input ?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive never taken this drug but i have read that it is good for things like rage, poor impulse control and of course mania. Carbamazepine is also used for rage as well i think but i dont know how these to drugs stack up to each other.

I might be giving this drug a try myself soon due to some mood swing and possible bipolar problems. Are you experiencing any side effects from this med yet?

I was thinking of trying lithium before this med because the side effects of the valproates look so goddamn harsh. Plus lithium treats both the depression and the mania.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanx for the reply comfortably numb so no side effects except decreased sex drive but no benefits either im at 750mg i was thinking of switching of tegretol too cause i heard good things for rage but i think i'll stick it out for a while to give it a fair chance... homeskooled you wanna weigh in on this which med is the best for rage is it depakote or tegretol or do you have another option maybe a med we didnt think of ..thanx


----------

